# My little coffeecorner



## Ppettson

This is my little coffeecorner where I fix my daily dose of caffeine


----------



## Dunx90

All i can say is wow!!! This is like the dream setup for the house.


----------



## kennyboy993

Oh my days! You've got to tell us more - multiple machines, grinders etc. Amazing


----------



## Daren

I need a little lay down to compose myself after looking at this....


----------



## DoubleShot

Are you sure you don't want to add one more portafilter to the wall to make it a nice round...10?!


----------



## Deansie26

Or reduce them to one for each day of the week.









That is one crazy set up you have there though, nice!


----------



## lake_m

I take it you're single then......


----------



## MildredM

Wow! Talk about 50 Shades of Grinders . . . Portafilters . . . . Machines . . . .

A stunning set up!


----------



## Stanic

I've seen this at home-barista already so was prepared for the shock







but it truly is a very fine and very well organised setup/collection/display


----------



## kennyboy993

MildredM said:


> Wow! Talk about 50 Shades of Grinders . . . Portafilters . . . . Machines . . . .
> 
> A stunning set up!


Very good Mildred ;-)


----------



## MSM

WOW


----------



## Wes78

Your little coffee corner

get outta here


----------



## Ppettson

Dunx90 said:


> All i can say is wow!!! This is like the dream setup for the house.


Thanks, I´m working on it


----------



## Ppettson

Tanks ! I´m working on it!


----------



## Ppettson

I live alone,but my girlfriend think´s it okey


----------



## DoubleShot

Do you have a portafilter fetish?!


----------



## Ppettson

DoubleShot said:


> Do you have a portafilter fetish?!


Maybe..all or nothing


----------



## DoubleShot

They do look über cool hung on the wall, I must say.

Very...Fifty Shades of...

As MildredM said above.


----------



## Lefteye

Ultra cool set up


----------



## DocRoast

Wow, amazing... and I thought I had a nice setup...


----------



## CardinalBiggles

I think your Portafilters are breeding while your back is turned! ?


----------



## CardinalBiggles

lake_m said:


> I take it you're single then......


If he wasn't then, he will be now!!!


----------



## PHB1969

Sorry, it's just not good enough.....................I'm sure I can see some dust in the first picture....lol.


----------



## Ppettson

PHB1969 said:


> Sorry, it's just not good enough.....................I'm sure I can see some dust in the first picture....lol.


Shame on me, who missed that!


----------



## Ppettson

Made a few updates with some lights, a new shelf for the tampers and a new Quamar Q13E! Even took a photo on my other shelf and bench with alternative brewing methods.


----------



## jimbojohn55

led's are a nice touch


----------



## GerryM

'The road to excess leads to the palace of wisdom' William Blake


----------



## Stanic

So, what is your normal workflow, do you rotate the portafilters and spouts and baskets, which grinder is your preferred? Do you do mostly espresso or do you often brew alternatives, if so, which method is your preferred one?


----------



## eddie57

stunning set up... id be to afraid to make a coffee there in case it got spoilt..

probably got a percolator in the next room


----------



## Mmiah

and i get complaints that my classic and mignon take up too much space

nice setup


----------



## Muchgladwin

Wow!


----------



## Espressojunkie

wow!


----------



## James811

Caffeine producing perfection. Although you don't need to say small, you, and all of us know it's huge.

Now, where have I heard that before?


----------



## dmcoffee

serious dedication!


----------



## haz_pro

Nice setup.

Out of interest, why so many portafilters?


----------



## Spookiemurphy

Lordy! Do you live inside Bella Barista?


----------



## grumpydaddy

Little coffee corner ?

That is a misnomer.... It is not a corner is it.

I does have a certain je ne sais quoi though


----------



## kennyboy993

I've not seen him on here since he dropped the bomb on the first post.

Where are you our lucky friend - come back and tell us more!


----------



## hotmetal

He's either in the shop buying more, or at the doctor's being advised that he should give up coffee... or has run out of money/Top Trump's cards.


----------



## Neilbdavies

Pretty new to this but presuming what's on show is the equivalent of a garage full of super Cars?


----------



## jerbla

Oh my thats amazing, do you roast as well or are you saving that shot for later?


----------



## Inglorious Alf

And I bet you still get guests asking for a cup of tea


----------



## morlo66

Wow, that is amazing!


----------



## Hale

You might aswell just open a coffee shop ...at your house!


----------



## IggyK

Popup coffee shop. I'd OD on caffeine from too much choice. Very nice though.


----------



## nyneve

I'm not jealous one little bit. OK maybe a little. Who am i kidding......


----------



## wan

i love it.


----------



## Jimaldo

wow


----------



## sls

Astonishing.


----------



## Dumnorix

Absolutely awesome!! I have just shown my wife to prove to her that one grinder and one espresso machine is actually not that extravagant. Although if I had that amount of kit we wouldn't be able to fit anything else in our kitchen!


----------



## CrocodileJock

Wow. Just wow!


----------



## lmulli

That is a best set up I've seen to be fair.


----------



## icom102

Where did you get the we glasses?


----------



## orchidee

Drooling


----------



## Greydad

I'd never be able to make any coffee at all with that set-up because I'd be unable to decide which shiny portafilter to choose to use with which shiny grinder for which shiny espresso machine. Lovely though.


----------

